# Dijon/central France area



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi folks
not posted for about 1 yr due one thing and another,
can anyone out there give me some info on good sites to stop at and weather there is good cycling in the area 
cheers Edd


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*cycling*

Dont mean to be picky but did you mean Dijon? all I know is they make some nice mustard there.
Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Errant digit syndrome I think Edd. :wink: 

Surely you mean Dijon - as in "mustard"?

Dave


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

1000 pardons
but can you help me ????
edd


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*dijon*

Sorry cant help, but we saw a lot of masochists pounding up the col de tourmalet and surounding region a couple of years back, weather was superb too, scenery outstanding.
chris


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

good shout cod fingers, cant wait to get there 
edd


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*cycling*

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

This might help


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.burgundyeye.com/activities/a-weekend-cavorting-and-wine-tasting-in-the-macon-area

We loved Macon, the Aire is right on the edge of the busy river, pictures in my album.

http://www.mapmyride.com/find-ride/france/dijon

These trips should keep you busy for a while.  

We love to cycle but didn't take our bikes on the first few trips.

Have a great time
Mandy


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

hi folks 
many thanks for your contribution look forward to the adventure
Edd


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

A bit south of Dijon is the department of Saone et Loire (71). The area has a number of very good dedicated cycle tracks and signposted routes on minor roads. Probably best of the bunch is the Voie Verte that runs from Chalon sur Saone to Macon. It is a former railway line linking a series of attractive villages and small towns and the well surfaced track runs for approx 50-60 miles It has a whole series of circular excursions signposted off it at intervals so you can explore the surrounding hills and their vinyards. Also there is the famous ruined abbey at Cluny.There are excellent aires at Givry, St Gengoux le National and Prisse on what were once the station ites. All three are listed on camping-car infos website. Also a good campsite at Cormatin with back gate straight on to the cycle track.
Hope that is of some use.
Colin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Edd;

Camping Du Lac, only about a mile from the city centre and next to the lake :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1498

....and don't forget to look at our easy to use map search facility, there are a few more listed in the area...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

Pete


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry for late reply, good stuff, i will check it out 
thanks Pete
Edd


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Stayed at camping du lac last year - 20-25 min walk into Dijon. Very pleasant town, and the campsite was fine.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

just below dijon on the motorway where they join going south you pass on the left hand site a lovely campsite, sorry cant remember name we used to break our journey at when we were tuggers heading south,
we liked it so much we planned a three day stop in the area one year on the way down , and we biked into nuit st george the famous red wine area .
i repeat you can see the camp site from the motorway and simply take the next exit off and follow sign's for camping , although in sight of motorway noise was not an issue


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We did a tour of Bourgogne - Burgundy a couple of years back and there are some photos in my albums if you care to look - as to cycling - I don't really, so can't help.

Great area, some lovely aires around to stop at - but we don't use camp sites so again can't help there

Carol


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks again every body for all your help 
good on you all
cheers Edd


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

if you like wine then the hardest cycle ride in the world can be found down the road in Beaune. Starting from Beaune head out to Santenay 20kms away. Pommard, Volnay, Meursault, Puligny-Montrachet are villages in the way. Never have reached the end of the route. God there's some cracking wines


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

If you belong/join France Passion there are plenty of Vineyards in the Area - we were there in Aug/Sept last year. Also, just North of Macon is a good campsite.

http://www.domaine-eperviere.com/index.php/Chateau-de-l-Eperviere-Acces.html


----------

